# Setup and stocking of new 40B



## TroyVSC (Aug 29, 2012)

I am finally ready to start my 40B. I would like to share my experience as well as ask for advice on stocking. Tank Started 2/20/13

Update 5/1/13 (updated pics in last post)

Current Stock

1 Guppies 
1 Platy 
6 Bleeding Heart Tetras 
8 Harlequin Rasboras
1 Pearl Gourami 
6 Dwarf Chain Loaches
2 Zebra Loaches
2 GBR (want pair, think I have two females)

Not sure what else as I think I will be well stocked at this point. 

Any other suggestion that would work out well are welcome.

Thanks for any advice.

The fish that I do not already have will be added slowly. 

I instant cycled the tank using lots of gravel, bio-media, carbon bag, and a decoration from my 20 gallon long.[
url=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=16449]







[/url]

I cant believe that a $40 initial price for a tank turned into a $400 total cost to get this thing running. I went overkill on some of the equipment either due to good sales or more likely to have everything I need to get a 75 eventually.



The tank was started on 2/20/13.
Thanks for any advice.


----------



## TroyVSC (Aug 29, 2012)

Here is an updated picture taken a couple days ago. Almost done with the initial aquascaping. Just need driftwood, a couple more rocks and some more plants.


The tank is over a week old now and has stable water readings after 5 tests. 0-.25 Ammonia, 0-Nitrite, 5-10 Nitrate. The Ammonia readings didn't change really at all after a 25% water change last night but I am not sure if this a just a reading the color issue or there is a small amount of Ammonia.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Looks great! Thanks for the write up of all you put into tank.This will help sooooo many people understand that there is more to tanks than aquarium and water.You bought good stuff;Prime,Aqueon tank,aqueon pro heater and the fuge ray lights,I know you won't be disapointed.
I'd guess the angel can fit in with what you listed so far.
Excellent right up!THANKS!


----------



## TroyVSC (Aug 29, 2012)

coralbandit said:


> Looks great! Thanks for the write up of all you put into tank.This will help sooooo many people understand that there is more to tanks than aquarium and water.You bought good stuff;Prime,Aqueon tank,aqueon pro heater and the fuge ray lights,I know you won't be disapointed.
> I'd guess the angel can fit in with what you listed so far.
> Excellent right up!THANKS!


I live on a tight budget so I have to be frugal with my dollars. That doesn't mean I don't don't want good value for what I get and i think I did well with coupons and look alternatives to LFS or Big store name brands.

It was night and day cost wise between my 20 and 40. The 20 I already had the tank, gravel, heater, light, and lid in storage. All I really needed to get that tank going was the HOB Aquaclear 30 I bought and some of the small items and chemicals. Then just the fish and plants.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

For me, this looks a bit crowded with too many rocks/ornaments. Not sure where you would even put more rocks, let alone driftwood. And I'm not sure what those pointy branches are - are they hanging down from the top somehow or am I just catching a reflection of something else? Just trying to see a full grown angel trying to make his way through everything. If he was startled, could those branches hurt him? I always worry about sharp things.

I love lots of plants, so maybe adding a lot more will help to soften this up a bit.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

SueD;218371 And I'm not sure what those pointy branches are - are they hanging down from the top somehow or am I just catching a reflection of something else? Just trying to see a full grown angel trying to make his way through everything. If he was startled said:


> I'm guessing they're his background(picture on outside of tank).And believing they're real would be the best flattery possible.I thought they were real at first glance too.


----------



## TroyVSC (Aug 29, 2012)

SueD said:


> For me, this looks a bit crowded with too many rocks/ornaments. Not sure where you would even put more rocks, let alone driftwood. And I'm not sure what those pointy branches are - are they hanging down from the top somehow or am I just catching a reflection of something else? Just trying to see a full grown angel trying to make his way through everything. If he was startled, could those branches hurt him? I always worry about sharp things.
> 
> I love lots of plants, so maybe adding a lot more will help to soften this up a bit.


The branches are just background. Even the driftwood I am getting wont reach the top. There will be plenty of swimming space in the center of the tank over the "river" area and the upper water layer. It is a lot more spacious then it looks. My 20 seems a lot more crowded with less in it because it is only 12 inches wide compared to 40 Breeder which are 18 inches wide.

My last big rock I just bought today is long and thin but still only goes about 3/5 of the way up.


----------



## TroyVSC (Aug 29, 2012)

coralbandit said:


> I'm guessing they're his background(picture on outside of tank).And believing they're real would be the best flattery possible.I thought they were real at first glance too.


Learned the trick of using Vaseline to adhere it to the back it works great.

I am flattered by how well others think it looks. I think my Finnex FugeRay LED are great to and makes everything pop in the tank. Oh yeah and that I have Canon Rebel (gifted because those things are way out my price range) doing the work for me on the photo side of things


----------



## TroyVSC (Aug 29, 2012)

Initial Aquascaping done and some pics of the inhabitants.

Left Side


Right Side


Close up of driftwood


New fishes Harlequin Rasboras They are fun to watch and like their reflections


Sunburst Platy


Bleeding Heart Tetra with new hiding spot


----------



## knowles3 (Oct 15, 2011)

Quit bragging about your awesome 40g breeder and its sweet sweet footprint 
definatly put some corys in there thats what breeder tanks are made for!


----------



## KMoss (May 7, 2011)

LOVE your aqua scape. The river rock under the bridge is cool. And, there's so much contrast with the granite and black substrate. yourlighting is great too. Thanks so much for sharing your set up and pics. Can't wait to see who you add next.


----------



## TroyVSC (Aug 29, 2012)

It has been a rewarding experience I am so happy on how it came out. I want to say thanks to all those that talked me out of the 55 (too thin for what I did hear). 

MTS has set in full force a I already know what I want to do for my next tank 65/75. But that won't be for a long time.

Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

Very nice setup, Troy! Isn't it great when a picture in your mind becomes reality? Especially when you build something our beloved little friends will enjoy. Nice work!


----------



## TroyVSC (Aug 29, 2012)

Update,

I have completed the schools of Bleeding Hearts (6) and Harlequin Rasboras (8) and added one of my favorite fishes Pearl Gourami. After my next Payday I will be getting my pair of GBRs. They are on sale right now at Petsmart for $2.50.

Only had one casualty of the new fish added and the rest are doing great. Harlequins have gained a lot of color. The Bleeding Hearts are out and about more. Feeding time is exciting

Have added a few more different types of plants. As soon as I get some root tabs I want to get an amazon sword and a couple of rooted plants. All plants are doing great.

Here are some pics. The closeup fish pics did not come out well. So I will try again.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Love the pearls! Tank looks great along with plants,congats!


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

Also love the Pearl Gouramis !! Would add them to my tank if I didn't think my Danios would drive them nuts and cause too much stress.


----------



## TroyVSC (Aug 29, 2012)

My Pearl is a bully, which scares me. He is at least if it thinks he is going to be fed. He will chase anyone within his vicinity in the top half of the tank. Other times he is great.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

All gouramis are tougher than most think. his size alone says he is king of the tank,not to mention their generall disposition.
CAM;Your danios unless over 4" could not even phase most gouramis(think about a pair of pearls? The roselines will keep them inline(not being king)).The roselines are to fast and will "outsize "them.I've had pearls(my favorite gourami{even bred them}) and they were no trouble as long as they aren't the largest fish.
To me they are the "champaigne " of gouramis.


----------



## choutman (Mar 6, 2012)

awesome looking tank I like the river bed and bridge area thanks for sharing


----------



## TroyVSC (Aug 29, 2012)

coralbandit said:


> All gouramis are tougher than most think. his size alone says he is king of the tank,not to mention their generall disposition.
> CAM;Your danios unless over 4" could not even phase most gouramis(think about a pair of pearls? The roselines will keep them inline(not being king)).The roselines are to fast and will "outsize "them.I've had pearls(my favorite gourami{even bred them}) and they were no trouble as long as they aren't the largest fish.
> To me they are the "champaigne " of gouramis.


Mine will be a singleton because I plan already to get a Gbr pair and two couples competing for space in a 40 I thought not such a good idea. The harlequin quickly get out of the way. The fish he seems to pick on the most is the orange tuxedo guppy. If it become too much I will rehome the guppy to my 20 long. They are really pretty.


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

Bandit, I was assuming the constant playing and zipping around the tank would stress out the Pearl Gourami which seems to prefer a calm environment.

The Pearls mostly inhabit the upper level of the tank, right?

Wondering if I could add one along with a school of White Clouds to add interest to my upper level. Would be pushing the stocking level.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

My lfs has long finned w.c. now(I used to supply them to them,but lost my stock),they are dramatically nicer than regular w.c,and 7x the price(I am so tempted).I really don't think gouramis are "sensative fish".They really are tough and if they hung out in one place(feeling safe) most of the time,that's just what you want them to do,as they really are usaully the trouble makers(as with Troy) in most peoples tanks.
I am sure there is a "ton" of info listing them as peaceful fish......They are generally as I said before "much tougher then than most people think".
As for stocking levels ,I really shouldn't comment except to say my 180 is 219% stocked according to aqadvisor(but they say I have ample filteration).Possibly why I know not to short my water changes,but i really don't mind them eitherway as I know total health,growth and breeding potential is truely related and I desire the most,so I change more than some.
I'm pretty sure you are right up there on being a water change nut like me,so I truely(regardless of other input or aq advice) feel you will be the best judge of whether you can accomodate your little friends.
If you go for pearls(also) get a pair so they can hang or harass each other.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

I must say, love the tank. You actually got me thinking about revamping my tank and doing a live plant now!! Beautiful fish. Really wish I could add a gourami or two into my tank, but I'm afraid in a 20G long with a bunch of guppies, I dont want anybody to not get along, not to mention, eat every single fry I might get from the gups lol


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

I'll have to look around for the long finned WCs. I don't have any Finn nippers so I should be OK there. 

And yeah... I feel like I'm slacking off on those couple nights a week I'm not changing water in one of the tanks.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The long fins my lfs got came from Cal.I'll ask the owner the name of supplier as he offered me their web site if I wanted to special order anything from them.
I feel like I'm doing less than I could every day I change some but not all(I rotate with so many,and focus on the higher stocked tanks as I feel it is only appropriate.)
I suspect you're all good (as you are truely a fish keeper ,as opposed to being a fish owner).


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks!! You think shipping them from west coast to east coast would work OK? And I don't get home until very late afternoon. Would worry about ordering fish online and having the delivered hours before I got home unless it was a day like today.... 74°.

Oh yeah.... I love my fish and try to make their tanks perfect for them. Not as good as you are at it but pretty much everything I've learned I have learned the past four months. Much of it from you.

Sorry about the thread hijack, Troy. But consider it free bumps to the top of the page. ;-)


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

A; right with you on the appolgies to Troy(but he seems like a good guy!)
B;You probly do as well as I, as you do like I.
C; Not going to get them direct, but possibly see if one of your LFS could order from them for you(I'm pretty sure they are only wholesale,but my LFS owner made them "qualify" asking them first "what makes you different than all the other suppliers?"He said their response was ;"our owner gets fish and holds them for a long time , and only get "unique" fish.Then he asked the girl on the phone" what looks good to you ?",and she actually made him wait while she went and looked!They are pretty good looking long finned w.c.,which aren't so easy to get as they don't breed true(you get like 60-75% long finned and some regulars from breeding them{or at least I did and was told that is how they are).
Again sorry Troy!


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks. The only LFS I have near me are Petsmart and PETCO. Nearest owner operated LFS is 30 miles away. I'll check with them.

Found this place in CA:

Tropical Fish for Freshwater Aquariums: Golden White Cloud Mountain Minnow


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

That's not the supplier I'm sure.The goldens are nice ,but they're not the long finned.Actually live aquaria does have long finned (I just checked) and noticed on other searches(my bad as this totally escaped me) that white clouds in general prefer cooler water(very similiar to gold fish) one of the few"tropical fish" that don't need heaters!


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

Ok.... that link showed up on my Google search for long fins.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

coralbandit said:


> That's not the supplier I'm sure.The goldens are nice ,but they're not the long finned.Actually live aquaria does have long finned (I just checked) and noticed on other searches(my bad as this totally escaped me) that white clouds in general prefer cooler water(very similiar to gold fish) one of the few"tropical fish" that don't need heaters!


Ya I edited!
Sorry again Troy!


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks.

Yeah.... but I understand they adjust well to temps in the mid 70s whish is where I keep my 75 community tank.


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

Wow.... $12.69 each. More than I paid for the Roselines.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

That's why I bred them.I get them for $14 a pair,still almost 7x regular.They really are fantastic in person,but I would never order on line as I have to see the fish I'm getting(specifically).I'm kinda watching how fast my lfs sells them,because when they got them from me they sold them for $8 a pair(which I've told my lfs owner is something else I really dig,in that I don't need to get rich off of fish if he makes them more affordable for everyone{win/win}).


----------



## TroyVSC (Aug 29, 2012)

Get your own thread. J/K. There is one good thing about living in the overpriced OC I have a great selection of local LFS plus big box chains. One of the cheapest yet very good LFS in the area is only 5 miles away. Good luck on your search.


----------



## TroyVSC (Aug 29, 2012)

jamnigh said:


> I must say, love the tank. You actually got me thinking about revamping my tank and doing a live plant now!! Beautiful fish. Really wish I could add a gourami or two into my tank, but I'm afraid in a 20G long with a bunch of guppies, I dont want anybody to not get along, not to mention, eat every single fry I might get from the gups lol


You could still get a gourami. Checkout my 20 gallon tank thread. I have a honey gourami and the max they get us 2 1/2". They stay really small and mine is very shy not aggressive at all (have had him for a month). Can't post pic from phone.


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

On my phone too but here's the thread:

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f2/20-gallon-long-pics-stocking-43184.html


----------



## TroyVSC (Aug 29, 2012)

CAM said:


> On my phone too but here's the thread:
> 
> http://www.aquariumforum.com/f2/20-gallon-long-pics-stocking-43184.html


Thanks for posting the link for me.

I broke down and just put the link in my signature. I am not sure why I have a hard time coping the links to the photos while on my iphone.


----------



## TroyVSC (Aug 29, 2012)

Couple more pics.

The King


1 of 2 two new bleeding heart tetras. These guys are by far my hardest to photograph because they hide so well.


Some better pics of Harlequin Rasboras


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

All great looking fish,appreciate the free ride (on your thread yesterday!).You really brought it on yourself by posting the photo of the pearl,they are my favorite gourami!
He looks awesome!


----------



## TroyVSC (Aug 29, 2012)

coralbandit said:


> All great looking fish,appreciate the free ride (on your thread yesterday!).You really brought it on yourself by posting the photo of the pearl,they are my favorite gourami!
> He looks awesome!


At least you could have posted pics. J/K Searched the Web. Pretty Fish. never had an interest in minnows. But those were pretty and I have seen pics of Harlequins before and thought they were nothing special. Now that I have them I love them. They have gained a lot of color and the schooling is awesome. I really like my Rummynose tetras too and pics do not do them justice either.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Beautiful fish I must say!!!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I am supposedly over the limit on pics(while others have 100+ more than me),and can't load anything?I have like 14 rummy nose ,along with 20 cardinals in my 180 so no explanation needed(same for the harleys) as sometimes pics don't do justice to an upclose personal veiwing.I think the rummy nose are one of the most spectacular of small fish and can't imagine being without them.sad they have such short life span, like cardinals(4 years if you do well).It seems fish go the opposite of dogs as large dogs have shorter lifespans than small,but small fish live so much shorter lifes than the large ones(some of my clowns loaches are 8+ years(can't imagine being without them either).
Your tanks(both 40 & 20) are beautiful,GOOD JOB!


----------



## TroyVSC (Aug 29, 2012)

coralbandit said:


> I am supposedly over the limit on pics(while others have 100+ more than me),and can't load anything?I have like 14 rummy nose ,along with 20 cardinals in my 180 so no explanation needed(same for the harleys) as sometimes pics don't do justice to an upclose personal veiwing.I think the rummy nose are one of the most spectacular of small fish and can't imagine being without them.sad they have such short life span, like cardinals(4 years if you do well).It seems fish go the opposite of dogs as large dogs have shorter lifespans than small,but small fish live so much shorter lifes than the large ones(some of my clowns loaches are 8+ years(can't imagine being without them either).
> Your tanks(both 40 & 20) are beautiful,GOOD JOB!


I noticed I was half way up my limit. I started using a pic resizer Free Online Picture Resizer - Crop and Resize photos, images, or pictures online for FREE!that I have to use for another site. It will cut the data size of the pic in half and it will be just fine for the small size picture that ends up in the post so no loss in quality.


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks for sharing the pics, Troy. All great looking fish! Really like your tank setups too.

I'm definitely adding a Pearl Gourami. Just have to find one now. Pretty poor selection of fish near me. That Pet Place is one of the largest online fish retailers and fairly near me.... out of stock. Will keep looking.:


----------



## TroyVSC (Aug 29, 2012)

Just a Little update. No new pics of the tank as I am battling some algae issues and cyanobacteria in both my tanks at the moment.I am now fully stocked barring any small random singles.

Have added two Zebra Loaches got these guys before I found a really good deal on some Dwarf Chain Loaches Love this fish though. When I get a bigger tank I will be definitely be finding a way to get a bigger school of these beautiful fish.


6 Dwarf Chain Loaches Got them for $25. I could not pass up that price for these fish. They are quite active and become some of my favorites every day more they are in the tank.


Last but certainly not least, the original fish I wanted for this tank. My 2 GBR any sexing help would be great although I think I might have got two females.
Bigger One


Smaller One


----------

